# Salve!



## giovanni (Jul 13, 2013)

Salve, hello!

I am an Italian freemason who was initiated 29 years ago.
I am also member of Oriental Martha's Vineyard Lodge, Mass.
I belong to Rito Simbolico Italiano, the main intent of which is Masonic education.
I was the editor of "Lifting the Veil" for Lodgeroom International, such a book dealing with esoteric items.
In 2007 I was awarded the Blue Forget Me Not.
Fraternal greetings to you all.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## widows son (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome brother!


----------

